# Win 7 NTFS Gnome RW mount

## Tinitus

Hallo,

bisher hat mein System unter gnome automatisch NTFS formatierte Datenträger eingehangen. Als Admin konnte man darauf auch schreibend zugreifen.

Leider funktioniert das mit einem unter Win7 formatierten Datenträger nur lesend.

Wie bekommt man Abhilfe? (Ohne umformatieren?)

G. R.

----------

## Jimini

Hast du den NTFS-Write-Support im Kernel aktiviert? Hast du es mal mit dem NTFS3G-Treiber versucht? Nach dessen Installation kannst du die entsprechende Partition mit mount -t ntfs-3g DEVICE MOUNTPOINT mounten.

MfG Jimini

Edit: wie sieht deine fstab aus?

----------

## Tinitus

 *Jimini wrote:*   

> Hast du den NTFS-Write-Support im Kernel aktiviert? Hast du es mal mit dem NTFS3G-Treiber versucht? Nach dessen Installation kannst du die entsprechende Partition mit mount -t ntfs-3g DEVICE MOUNTPOINT mounten.
> 
> MfG Jimini
> 
> Edit: wie sieht deine fstab aus?

 

Ja, wie gesagt es geht ja der NTFS RW Support bis XP (Vista ungetestet).

Nur ein Win7 Dateisystem krieg ich nicht RW gemountet. Ich benutzte den gnome Automounter.

G. Roland

----------

## Jimini

Was kriegst du denn für ne Fehlermeldung?

MfG Jimini

----------

## Jorgo

Schau Dir mal diesen Thread an:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-823622-highlight-ntfs+mount.html

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=304765

 *gringo wrote:*   

> just for the record, the workaround :
> 
>  *Quote:*   Creating /etc/udev/rules.d/99-ntfs3g.rules with the following works for me
> 
> ENV{ID_FS_TYPE}=="ntfs", ENV{ID_FS_TYPE}="ntfs-3g" 
> ...

 

Das erstellen der Datei unter Rules hat bei mir geholfen. Du musst allerdings hal dazu neu starten.

----------

